# virginia creeper



## woolly bear (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone have any idea where I can buy Virginia Creeper plants , along with information on planting and care??


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

woolly bear said:


> Anyone have any idea where I can buy Virginia Creeper plants , along with information on planting and care??




Sorry don't know where you could buy it but looking after it is very easy in fact once it is established you shouldn't be able to kill it.
It will grow in practically any situation
Grow it in full sun, shade, sand, clay, . This is a vine to thrive where no other vine will survive. 
One lovely thing about this plant is that birds just love to nest in it and of course the lovely red colour of the leaves when autumn comes.


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

There is loads of stuff on care and planting Virginia Creeper if you just Google Virginia Creeper care.However- I'm not at all convinced that it would withstand the sun-heat and drought here.Personally I've never seen it used this far south in Spain-plants really have to be sub-tropical to survive happily here.I think you might be better off checking what local climbers the Spanish use. I tried Russian Vine-brought out from the UK-a really tough invasive climbing plant-and despite copious watering it could not survive the heat. I guess indigenous plants will do much better.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

zilly said:


> There is loads of stuff on care and planting Virginia Creeper if you just Google Virginia Creeper care.However- I'm not at all convinced that it would withstand the sun-heat and drought here.Personally I've never seen it used this far south in Spain-plants really have to be sub-tropical to survive happily here.I think you might be better off checking what local climbers the Spanish use. I tried Russian Vine-brought out from the UK-a really tough invasive climbing plant-and despite copious watering it could not survive the heat. I guess indigenous plants will do much better.




I too have grown Russian Vine.. aka mile a minute creeper and boy does it take over,


----------



## duprez (Mar 21, 2013)

woolly bear said:


> Anyone have any idea where I can buy Virginia Creeper plants , along with information on planting and care??


Hi there, have just joined and asked the same question. I am in Brittany and wondered if you ever got your virginia creeper?


----------

